# Newbie: Guilt: Unreleasable Pigeon loves being outside



## stella1013 (Jul 15, 2018)

I found Bertie outside of my office building about a month ago. Long story short he had a 2018 band and I was able to contact the owner and he wasn't being raced at the time but somehow got lost and flew 30miles from home into Atlanta. I still have him and have decided to keep him. I took him to the vet and he's apparently about 4-5 months old hasn't any problems. I know very little about Pigeons except for advice from my vet and what I read here I know he's unreleasable. He was starved and 'self-rescued' himself. 

He seems fine to hang out in the living room(hanging out on the cable box or walking around) and until recently my patio. He loves being outside on my Patio. Till my vet warned me not to do that because it's too dangerous with all the hawks. In Atlanta, hawks are like pigeons in other cities. They are flying overhead all the time. He lives in an extra large dog crate and I bought a smaller crate that he can travel to work with me in. He loves riding in the car in the new travel cage.

He seems very skittish with being handled but goes into his dog crate at feedings and bedtime. He tries to go outside when the blinds are open on my Patio door. But haven't let him out in 2 weeks. I live in a nice sized ground floor apartment. I could add a small Aviary to hang out, but would that be enough for him or would he need more? Or should I give him more time acclimate and become more tame? I know it's better than being dead but I want to make sure I'm giving a decent life.

Also what kind of Pigeon is Bertie?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Bertie is gorgeous! I think being outside in the house r in a secure aviary is ok. Beats being predator chow. He can have a quality life without living outside. Eventually maybe you might consider getting him a mate.


----------



## stella1013 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. That's a relief. I have been thinking about getting him a mate. Though not sure what age I should...


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can't you close up part of your patio so that he can have a permanent home there? Then get him a mate and he will be a very happy pigeon. Provide him with a flat perch, pigeons prefer flat perches to the one you currently have in the cage.


----------



## stella1013 (Jul 15, 2018)

Yes, I can try to enclose it! He has a large dog crate with flat platforms and bridges and a nest box. The one in the pic is just his travel cage. I put a towel down when we get to our location so he has somewhere flat to stand. I don't want poop rolling/flying out of the cage when he flaps around


----------

